# Water hardness



## wardyboy

For anyone that wants to know the water hardness in Dubai, for setting your dishwasher up for example, attached is the chemical analysis of a sample of Dubai water sent from DEWA. The water hardness is considered 'soft', (50-70ppm or mg/l).


----------

